# Voopoo Vinci...... A SUPER POD?



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/10/19)

I won the @VOOPOO Vinci in a competition from @Heaven Gifts and they ask me if I would give a review on it. Now Im not a reviewer, but since I won it, I would do them the courtesy and give my thoughts

Firstly my thoughts on @Heaven Gifts. Within a day and half since I gave them my details, the device was shipped and they gave me a tracking nr. I guess this is shipped through the free shipping option, that many of us South Africans hate, more because our post office is so bad. Well within 9 days the package arrived in SA and after another 12days at my post box. That is just 21 days from when it was shipped. Really cant complain, tracking nr worked perfect showing all the stops

*Voopoo Vinci*
You can buy it here https://www.heavengifts.com/product/VOOPOO-VINCI-Mod-Pod-Kit.html
Locally I have seen them for around R600

*In the box*



*Look feel and design*
Yes another pod hits the market in 2019. BUT finally someone has made a great pod.
The Vinci is not plastic like most pods. Its made of some metal alloy. The only plastic is the pod. You can feel the weight and the quality.
And its beautiful and classy. Yes you heard right, a CLASSY pod. Now you can join other vapers, with their fancy mods, with your pod and you will fit in. It comes in a few different colour options.


I was dissapointed when I got the dazzling green, but man was I wrong. Indoors its like a olive green but every different angle you see it from it changes colour to many different shades of green. Once there is more light it changes to shades of blue. Have I said that this is one beautiful and classy pod?



Because the body is metal, with battery inside, and the pod is plastic, this make the center of gravity of the device more to the bottom and thus does it stand pretty solid and steady on your desk. You can also lie it on its side as its square edges will stop it from rolling around.
The screen is not the brightest, but not problematic and nice big colour screen and easy to read
There is no rattles and the pod is connected with strong magnets that I tried hard to shake loose but couldnt. So no little plastic clips holding the pod that can break later.
Great feel in the hand, solid buttons, did I mention beautiful and classy, allround great designed piece of kit.
Get the full specs here https://m.voopoo.com/vinci

*The AI Gene chip*
Now this is were this pod makes its mark against other pods.
1. The chip pick up what resistance coil you put it. So if you put in a 0.3ohm coil your device will automatically go to 35watts. You can then change the wattage up or down as you prefer. So for a new vaper or vapers that does not know what wattage is required at what ohms, this is a great feature. But it does not stop there. Say you put in the 0.8ohm coil. The device will automatically go to 12watts, you can take the watts down as you like, but upwards it will stop you at 18watts to prevent you from burning your coil

2. The chip also allow you to choose between using the power button or draw activation or both. Will discuss draw activation later.

3. It also has a puff counter and give you puff stats of the last 14 days

*Operating*
When you receive it, charge the battery. On a flat battery it takes about 1h30 to fully charge.

Install the coil
The Vinci is compatible with all Voopoo pnp coils. This make changing coils quick and easy. You just press you coil in till you feel in click/snap in place. You will see the bottom of coil will be flush/level with the magnets.
The bottom of the coil has two air holes, so try to insert them so they are facing towards the grooves on the pod that allign with the airholes
Fill the pod
I have only used 70/30, 3 and 6mg freebase nic, juice in the pod and with both coils it works perfect.
Filling was a problem the first day or two. When you fill a container, air must come out as liquid goes in. Now on the pod there is a silicon sleeve that you lift with a hole to fill, but air must escape through the same hole. So I made a mess a few times but then figured out the right way and form there on it was quick easy and clean refilling. The refill hole is towards the side and top of the pod, so you have to hold the pod at about 45deg horizontal and vertical so that top corner is highest. And dont put you juice bottle nozzle in to deep. The pod is transparent and you always see exact level of juice



Airflow
The Vinci has two airflow options. On two sides of the pod you will see grooves. These grooves allign with 3 three holes on two sides of the device. So you can have a loose DL draw with all holes open or turn the pod 180deg so 2 of the 3 holes on each side will now be closed giving a much tighter more mtl draw. The holes on the coils itself also differ in size, so the holes on the 0.8 ohm coil is much smaller than on the 0.3ohm coil. So with the 0.8ohm coil you will get a much tighter draw than with the 0.3ohm coil, even if both is used with the pod positioned in the more restrictive manner(2 holes closed on air holes on device)
Picture below you can see groove on pod allign with 3 holes on device, swop 180deg then two holes are blocked



*Draw activation*
Now Im taking a guess here that the draw activation work with some air pressure switch. Probably this


So what will happen is, if you take a draw and there is negative air pressure, the switch will activate. I have tested the Vinci for 7 days with about 600-700 puffs per day and the draw activation work perfect. But you cant use a 0.8ohm coil with its small holes and then set the pod so all 3/6 air holes on device is open. Physics wont allow it to work as there cant be negative air pressure because to much air is allowed to come in. So if you use high ohm coil you must restrict airflow. The 0.3ohm coil with the large holes on coil does not have this problem and you can set airflow as you like. But this is the great thing about this device, you can set it to your vaping style.
Only negative is this draw activation is so great, now when I use my other devices I forget to press the power button.

*Battery life*
It has a 1500mah internal battery. This is huge for a pod. To tell you how many days it will last is ridiculous as everyone vape different. If a 18650 battery in your normal mod cant last you a day, this wont either. I got about 170 puffs on the 0.3ohm coil and 250-300 puffs on the 0.8ohm coil. About 4sec puffs.

*Coil life*
I have used it a week with heavy vaping and coil is still 100%. They claim that because the Gene chip read and protect the coil it can last up to 4 weeks. That we will have to see I will give feedback later. The chip however is not that intelligent, if you run your pod empty you will get a dry hit and burnt coil.

*Flavour*
For a pod the flavour is just excellent. Really cant fault it on any of the coils
Pro tip: Rda flavour on a pod? Use 0.3 ohm coil, set airflow to close two holes each side. Drop the watts to 28watts. Flavour for days. The standard watts for 0.3 ohm coil is 35watt, but I find the vape gets to warm if you restrict the airflow, so about 28watts is sweetspot for me.

And yes you can chase clouds with this pod, even the 0.8 coil produce nice clouds.

*Leaking?*
I have read about leaking. Now after using it for a week I did not have any leaks, not one single drop, not with different coils. I was so paranoid why other say there is leaking, that I took the pod out everytime I charged and for a hour and half, sometimes few hours, had the pod standing on tissue paper, upside down, straight up and on its side. Still no leaks. This pod does not leak!! Or atleast mine doesnt.
As vapers surely we are used to condensation forming around our attys, that is part of vaping, especially in colder times. I wonder if this leaking is not maybe condensation? I have had none, but its been hot summer since I got it. Even so, this is designed so great that it has a little well where condesation can accumulate and not go into electronics. Hehe I dont know if this was really planned, but I just see something like a well and other parts are higher


That said, I still did not even get condensation.
There is also no spitback, I did get one cold evening some juice taste from the mouth piece, but that is just condensation and you get it from other attys also, just tap the mouth piece upside down on your hand a few times to get a drop or two condensation out.

*Negatives*
This is difficult, there is not much.
First day or two the filling of pod was a mess, but once the right method is used its quick clean and easy.
If you heavy vaper the 1500mah will only last a few hours on the 0.3ohm coil. But no single battery mod will last you a day either.
Another small negative. If you charge it, whether the device is on or off, the light and writing on the screen stay on, even when charge is complete.
Another possible negative. Everytime you switch device on or off, or everytime you remove pod to fill, it will go to the default watts for that coil, so if you change watts from default, you will need to change it everytime you remove pod. But that is just the chip doing its work reading and protecting the coil.
*Conclusion*
Finally a great pod. Personally think this is the best pod on the market.
If you a new vaper and dont know your ohms and watts, buy one.
Did I mention the pod takes 5.5ml of juice? Yes 5.5ml. More than many rta's
If you a vaper that dont build your own coils, buy one
If you build yourself, buy one, sometime you just want to grab something for a quick outing.
Anyone could consider buying one. In fact buy 2

You cant really call it a mod, maybe a AIO? But it feels like an injustice calling it a pod.

Is it a pod? Is it a mod? No its *SUPER Pod
*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## stevie g (16/10/19)

Cool review sounds like a great system.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/10/19)

Excellent review @Jean claude Vaaldamme! I think you just discovered a hidden talent sir.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Asterix (16/10/19)

Excellent review @Jean claude Vaaldamme. Not personally into pods but found this very informative.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein (16/10/19)

Asterix said:


> Excellent review @Jean claude Vaaldamme. Not personally into pods but found this very informative.


Myself aswell in the pod systems @Asterix but got myself one of this Voopoo vinci pod systems, and man I'm so impressed I'll buy a second one....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/10/19)

Hein said:


> Myself aswell in the pod systems @Asterix but got myself one of this Voopoo vinci pod systems, and man I'm so impressed I'll buy a second one....


Im going to see how long the coil last. If I can get about 3 weeks out a coil, I will seriously look at getting another one and use them as my daily carry and use my squonkers just at home. This draw activation make one lazy to press buttons

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein (16/10/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Im going to see how long the coil last. If I can get about 3 weeks out a coil, I will seriously look at getting another one and use them as my daily carry and use my squonkers just at home. This draw activation make one lazy to press buttons


Agree 100% with you, it's can I say it's a all in one and like you said this will and can be my all day vape....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I won the @VOOPOO Vinci in a competition from @Heaven Gifts and they ask me if I would give a review on it. Now Im not a reviewer, but since I won it, I would do them the courtesy and give my thoughts
> 
> Firstly my thoughts on @Heaven Gifts. Within a day and half since I gave them my details, the device was shipped and they gave me a tracking nr. I guess this is shipped through the free shipping option, that many of us South Africans hate, more because our post office is so bad. Well within 9 days the package arrived in SA and after another 12days at my post box. That is just 21 days from when it was shipped. Really cant complain, tracking nr worked perfect showing all the stops
> 
> ...


Awesome review @Jean claude Vaaldamme  very informative well done. After reading this I want to go and buy one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hein (18/10/19)

Tested my Vinci, flavour is on par, coil is still going strong but the battery life is useless not even a full day and I need to charge.....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (18/10/19)

Thanks for the excellent review @Jean claude Vaaldamme !
You say you are not a reviewer - but I loved reading that
The detail you went into with the filling and some of the other things was super informative, thank you

Sounds like a great device - i was worried about others talking about the leaking but maybe its just getting a non-leaky pod that it what one needs. I also prefer tighter MTL for this type of device - but if the flavour is good on DL and as you say 5.5ml of juice - then this sounds like a great carry around DL vape with some fruity menthol inside that doesnt wreak too much havoc on the coil/wick.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/10/19)

Hein said:


> Tested my Vinci, flavour is on par, coil is still going strong but the battery life is useless not even a full day and I need to charge.....


Yes but thats a pod for you. I have pods that have a 380mah batt. Most pods have less than 1000mah batt, so this 1500mah is still big for a pod. If they make pods that will last chain vapers a whole day then it will be as big as normal regulated mods and cant be called pods anymore. Just buy 2, then you have 11ml of juice, can have 2 different flavours and should last heavy vaper the whole day(ok maybe still not if you use the 0.3ohm coil and chain vape)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/10/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the excellent review @Jean claude Vaaldamme !
> You say you are not a reviewer - but I loved reading that
> The detail you went into with the filling and some of the other things was super informative, thank you
> 
> Sounds like a great device - i was worried about others talking about the leaking but maybe its just getting a non-leaky pod that it what one needs. I also prefer tighter MTL for this type of device - but if the flavour is good on DL and as you say 5.5ml of juice - then this sounds like a great carry around DL vape with some fruity menthol inside that doesnt wreak too much havoc on the coil/wick.


 Yes the mtl is not the tightest draw, but as I said the size of the holes differ on the replaceble coils also. I only have the 0.8 and 0.3 coils at the moment. Will maybe sometime try to get the 1.2ohm pnp coils, maybe their air holes are even smaller and then will give a much tighter mtl draw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (21/10/19)

This is the longest review I read...ever!
Good one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/10/19)

So a bit of an update. Im on over 8000 puffs on the 0.8 ohm coil. Although its not as crisp as when new it still has good flavour and no burnt taste. So the coils do last better with the protection.

But nothing is perfect. The little front piece of the silicon sleeve that you pull to open to refill the pod, has broken off. Its not leaking but does require a toothpick or something now to open. This should not be much of a problem as replacement pods cost about R150 for two, but unfortunately its seems no vendors in SA stock replacement pods, so you will have to go the chinese/post office route.

And I got a leak twice. It seem to be on the 0.3ohm coil when it gets a bit older. This coil has bigger wick holes and air holes and when the device is not in use for a long time, like over night and lying on its side, it seems to leak through the bigger holes. I have not figured out the exact circumstances, as it onoy happened twice, but I think it maybe when pod is on its side while charging, and also when not filled full. But the little juice well at bottom seem to be working and pod still work 100% after Iwiped clean.

Still think this is the best pod there is, still use it daily. If SA vendors will just get the pods and maybe more vendors stock the coils

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/11/19)

Was set on a SMOK RPM40... And now I read this!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------

